

Ask HN: How do you motivate yourself to keep building and finishing projects? - tim_nuwin

I just finished a project that took me a lot longer than expected after doing a 12-hour coding push.  But that&#x27;s unusual, I haven&#x27;t done that much free-time coding in a few years.  What keeps you motivated?
======
gamebak
Discipline is one of the biggest things. Motivation is not enough, everyone
has good days and bad days like when you don't feel like coding.

Establish a goal for 3 months/6 months/1 year/10 years, something realistic
(let's say you want to get a new car... that will be in the next 2 years or
something ).

Take 10 minute breaks every 1-2 hours and move around during that time. Go
grab a coffee or something, it will increase your dopamine levels.

When you take a new project always take 30% extra time from your initial
evaluation (that's to make sure you don't end up with 12 hour coding push )...

------
toolsadmin
Potential to make money. I don't make any serious projects on my own time
unless there is a way to monetize them.

------
taphangum
Make it about proving something to yourself. You know that mindset you get
into when you're playing a really hard level in a good game? Try channeling
that and see if it works, it definitely does for me. :) - One of my projects
from two years ago is now worth about $500k.

------
annythesillicat
not sure if this answer your question but it could be relevant to what you're
looking for. I find it helpful to keep myself motivated and keep myself going.
good luck. [http://www.bakadesuyo.com/2015/01/how-to-be-
motivated/](http://www.bakadesuyo.com/2015/01/how-to-be-motivated/)

